
How to set up an OpenStreetMap server - ashitlerferad
http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2016/07/your-openstreetmap-server-in-120gb.html
======
ris
Note that there are many different things that people tend to use the term
"OpenStreetMap Server" for. What is being described here is what's known as a
_tileserver_.

------
ungzd
But it's only Europe, without being able to update in real-time and only for
serving bitmap tiles. Not much fun (although still useful for lots of use
cases).

------
outside1234
Sort of off topic but is there a walk through like this for installing and
running a server that serves up points of interest within a bounding box?

More generally - I find the OSM community super fragmented - am i missing a
well organized inventory of the different open source efforts?

~~~
maxerickson
It can be stale or contain weird opinions, but the OSM wiki certainly serves
as an adequate inventory (maybe not perfectly organized).

[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Software](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Software)

To your specific question:

[https://github.com/twain47/Nominatim#installation](https://github.com/twain47/Nominatim#installation)

with a viewbox:

[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Nominatim#Search](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Nominatim#Search)

------
spapas82
Nice! Some questions: How much time is needed for the import ? How much disk
space should the server have ? (120 GB as in the title?) What do you mean by
the 1700 in the phrase "1700 is the GB of RAM" ?

Thanks !

~~~
antome
OSM wiki says "XML variant over 666GB uncompressed, 49.1GB bz2 compressed and
31.1GB PBF at 2016-03-20". Not sure where the 120GB comes from.

~~~
ungzd
He imports only Europe from geofabrik.de dumps, not whole planet.

------
madez
I remember having asked once in the osm irc channel on how to setup a private
mirror including web service of osm and nobody could answer, telling me that's
the first request of that type. It's good to see that there are advances into
that direction.

~~~
mynewtb
Huh? [https://switch2osm.org](https://switch2osm.org) is many years old and
provides exactly that.

~~~
madez
I was not referring to using osm. On the contrary, I wanted to be able to
provide a working one-to-one copy of the service available at osm.org
including all files, databasis and services.

The reason was to make myself more independent of web services.

~~~
maxerickson
The switch2osm guides cover what I would call the interesting side of this,
primarily the tile server and geocoder. A lot of the other stuff actually
depends on external services (the navigation, some of the queries).

If you aren't the nexus of worldwide OpenStreetMap editing (which parts of
osm.org are that), there isn't so much reason to run a whole bunch of the
stuff. You don't need to support thousands of people making edits, if you
aren't capturing edits you don't need a system to replicate them out to data
consumers. Etc, etc.

------
petepete
I struggled with OSRM on CentOS 7 this morning. So easy on Debian but stxxl
and boost woes aplenty.

~~~
virtualwhys
Likewise, though when I tried a couple of weeks ago my first attempt was on a
CentOS 6 VM; now that was _painful_ , little in the way of distro supplied
packages, having to workaround outdated dependencies, etc.

CentOS 7 in comparison was much easier, and then, the easiest: upgrading my
laptop to Fedora 24 -- tile server basically comes for free, sigh ;-)

------
mynewtb
a) This is only Europe

b) This is only roads

OSM is global and covers much much more than just roads. As it is this is a
clickbait title.

If you want more of its data displayed in client maps, check out
[http://www.osm2vectortiles.org](http://www.osm2vectortiles.org) which is
preprocessed data at 50G global. This also has many omissions and as far as I
know a limit to detail in terms of your maximum zoom but if roads is all you
need this would probably be a much better choice.

~~~
sixhobbits
clickbait would be

1) "You'll never believe what we built in only 120GB of Ram" 2) "This is how
much RAM you need to run an OSM server" 3) "10 reasons you need this simple
piece of technology in your life"

I agree that this is pretty uninteresting and don't know why it got so many
upvotes, but it definitely isn't clickbait.

~~~
mynewtb
Nope, this is absolutely clickbait akin to pretending 'Wikipedia in 5
megabytes' if you limit that to just pokemon and no images. It gives a false
promise.

~~~
sixhobbits
Even if it were lying outright (and it didn't claim "complete Open Street
Maps" or anything akin), it still wouldn't be clickbait. If we want to kill
clickbait, we shouldn't overload the term.

"Wikipedia in 5MB" = lie "How small do you think this popular encyclopedia can
become? The number will blow your mind" = clickbait

~~~
mynewtb
Now we are fighting semantics. I consider lies in titles to be attempts to
_bait_ my interest. If they are in link titles, they try to make me _click_.
Thus = clickbait. Not sure how that definition changed after buzzfeed but
that's how I 'learned' it many years ago.

